# Add stock fog light on Cruze Diesel 2015.



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys!

Is it possible?

Thank's!

Yan


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

There was a thread posted a while back asking about this. This thread should answer your question: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...rs-added-oem-fog-lights-rs-rocker-panels.html


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank's!


----------



## IaCrzDsl (Sep 23, 2015)

I just added stock GM fogs on my '14 CTD.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

IaCrzDsl said:


> I just added stock GM fogs on my '14 CTD.


Please share!


----------

